# Grand Canyon Helicopter Crash



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, its all over the news here.

Sad loss of life. Sounds like the passengers were young Brits exploring the area for their first time. 

I knew the Quartermaster area saw a ton of people but I had no clue the number was up to 600,000.


----------



## yardsells (Jul 14, 2014)

restrac2000 said:


> I knew the Quartermaster area saw a ton of people but I had no clue the number was up to 600,000.


Those numbers are for just that one concessionaire/vendor.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

yardsells said:


> Those numbers are for just that one concessionaire/vendor.


Thanks for that correction as it was a noticeable mistake on my part.

Those #s are staggering. That company alone is launching 234 full (7 person in this case) a day into the Grand Canyon.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Condolences to those that passed, very sad. Looks like the pilot maneuvered the helicopter the best he could, to save as many passengers as he could, in the bad situation that he encountered. Helicopter pilots are like kayaker's, a pessimistic attitude, they are constantly reassesing the worst case scenario, looking for escape routes, rough water (air), obstacles and beat the water(air) into submission. Helicopter's are built for low level flying so when a situation happens, every second is very critical in stabilizing the situation the best you can. The Grand Canyon is not the best environment to have an emergency happen, very few level spots to safely and quickly land.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

It's also a dangerous air mass to fly in, a lot of different air columns moving without notice. Statistically your best chance of dying in the Grand Canyon is in an aircraft.

Condolences to loved ones.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

mattman said:


> It's also a dangerous air mass to fly in, a lot of different air columns moving without notice. Statistically your best chance of dying in the Grand Canyon is in an aircraft.
> 
> Condolences to loved ones.



Wow, just happened and you know why it crashed even before the NTSB!! Impressive.

You must be a highly experienced rotary wing pilot to make that assessment.


----------



## 50119 (Jan 17, 2016)

I think it's important to note in mattman's response "Its' *also* a dangerous......" I don't feel in any way that he portrayed a definitive "cause" for the crash or intended to.

Condolences to friends and family.


----------



## spencerhenry (Jun 21, 2004)

I doubt the winds described had anything to do with it. The point is a broad statement like "it is a dangerous air mass to fly in" implies knowledge of flying rotorcraft in that type of terrain. I doubt that is the case.
As far as the statistic, I doubt it. But, you could probably spin the numbers anyway you like.
Let the facts show the reality.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Both of you are correct.*

Both mattman and spencerhenry are correct for the most part. I flew helicopter's before I flew jets. Best wishes and prayers to all involved.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I don't think those helicopters should be there in the first place. They disrespect the area and disrupt the wilderness in unforgivable ways. That being said, my condolences to the families.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Didn't say I new why it crashed, Spencer.
But I can read. 
Check out, Over the Edge Death in Grand Canyon By Michael P. Ghigleari and Thomas M. Myers. These things have been kept track of.


----------

